# Witness DJ Funky Fresh (You'll never expect this)



## rouge2t7 (Oct 20, 2017)

It's funky time, get up and dance yo. 

Madethisforacontesttowin$10


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 20, 2017)

Is this a bootleg Yoshi


----------



## iAqua (Oct 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is this a bootleg Yoshi


OH MY GOD I WISH I COULD LIKE THIS 100 TIMES


----------

